# A New Way To Buy A Puppy???



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

_
_
_I *DO NOT* AGREE WITH USING THIS COMPANY TO PURCHASE A DOG._
_
_
_Heard this ad on the radio today! 
_
_ And..... just in time to give for a Christmas present!!!! _




_These are snippets from some of the pages:_

"The best gift is wrapped in fur. Reserve your puppy before 12/7/18 11:59pm PST. Holiday delivery excludes snub-nosed breeds. Puppy travel date is not guaranteed. Subject to XXXX travel requirements and airline restrictions. Speak with a Puppy Concierge to learn more."

"XXXXXX was specifically designed to connect you with the perfect puppy for you, no matter where in the country you or the breeder live. As a result, in most cases, the first time you meet your new best friend is when he or she arrives in your home. That said, our transparent process is specifically designed to eliminate all the scary unknowns that often accompany looking for a new puppy, whether you are looking online or offline."

"From the start of the process when we screen, vet and qualify every breeder in our network, to our unmatched health and vaccination protocols, we do everything to ensure you receive a healthy puppy from a responsible source. And, we back all of that with an industry-leading health guarantee." _(no mention of hip x-rays or any other type of health testing of the Sire or Dam in the pages I read)
_
*"Why are you so expensive?"*

"Although, in many cases, our prices are comparable to or less than those you would find elsewhere, our goal is to be the best and safest place to find your new furry family member. As a result of the heavy investment we make in our technology and nearly 200 dog-loving team members across the country, we are not competing to be the cheapest place to buy your dog. What we do involves a lot more than just selling puppies. Beyond matching you with your perfect puppy, handling all of the logistics to get your puppy to you and providing an industry-leading health guarantee we also employ a full compliance team who screens, qualifies and regularly re-screens every active breeder in our network, as well as a team of health experts to make sure your puppy is in great shape before it leaves its breeder. We provide hands-on, personalized guidance throughout the entire placement process and are always just an email or call away. And, our customers can rest easily with our “No Puppy Mill Promise” and free lifetime support, which are all included in the exclusive package that accompanies every XXXXX puppy. All that allows you to focus on what really matters – preparing your home for your new best friend."

_Here’s how it works:_
1 
We hand-select responsible breeders who meet the industry's highest standards.
2 
You choose your perfect puppy and our puppy experts work with you to make sure it's a match.
3 
You receive your healthy puppy backed by our industry-leading health guarantee and up-to-date on all vaccinations.
4 
You start making memories with your new best friend and enjoy exclusive lifetime support from xxxxx.


HEALTH GUANANTEE:
We are puppy lovers ourselves and wish nothing would ever go wrong with any puppy, but a puppy's health is dependent on a number of factors like genetics, exercise, food & nourishment, and overall care that are not always within our control. While we can't guarantee that your puppy will _never_ have a health problem, we can promise we will do our best to ensure your new family member is healthy from the moment he or she arrives home!
*·** What does this guarantee cover?*
Before your puppy comes home he or she has undergone an extensive veterinary health check and his/her breeder has followed our vaccination and deworming protocols. This guarantee covers health issues that may arise after the arrival of your puppy. This guarantee only covers puppies who are delivered [and have continually resided] within the United States and/or Canada. 


_Days 1-14:_ If, within 14 days of arrival, your puppy is found to have a contagious disease, illness, or parasite, XXXXX will provide you with reimbursement of reasonable and customary veterinary bills to treat such condition up to the purchase price of your puppy. 
_Year 1:_ If within one year from the date of arrival from XXXXXX your dog is found and certified by two duly licensed doctors of veterinary medicine (any reference herein to a "veterinarian" shall be assumed to mean a "licensed doctor of veterinary medicine") of your choosing to have a congenital or hereditary condition which adversely affects the health of the dog, and if XXXXX is notified within five business days of the first veterinarian's determination, XXXXX will provide a replacement puppy of equivalent value or reimbursement of reasonable, documented, actually incurred veterinary expenses associated with such diagnosed condition up to the purchase price of your puppy. 
_Years 2-10:_ For all breeds EXCEPT English Bulldogs, if, between the first and tenth anniversary of the date of arrival, your dog is found and certified by two veterinarians of your choosing to have a congenital or hereditary condition which adversely affects the health of your dog, and if XXXXX is notified within five business days of the first veterinarian's determination, XXXXX shall issue a credit toward the purchase of another puppy in the amount of reasonable, documented, actually incurred veterinary expenses associated with such diagnosed condition up to fifty percent of the purchase price of your puppy or, if you choose, a reimbursement of such amounts up to twenty-five percent of the purchase price of your puppy. 
 *·** What is not covered?*
The following are not covered by this Guarantee: 


Cost of regular veterinary care, food, medicine, supplements, training, grooming, cleaning, or other costs of raising and owning a puppy. 
Injuries or accidents, including, but not limited to, ingestion of foreign matters, choking, falls, scrapes, bumps, bruises, bug bites, human inflicted injuries, run-aways, car related injuries, injuries, and illness or injury resulting from or related to veterinary procedures (e.g. spay or neuter procedures, tail docking, etc.). 
Behavior, personality, or temperament traits including, but not limited to potty training, chewing, digging, etc. 
Appearance, size, or other physical characteristics, breed standards, or aesthetic preferences. 
Hip dysplasia diagnosisin breeds that are known to be prone to hip dysplasia and are overweight or over exercised. 
Results of genetic testing. 
Contagious illnesses or parasites that are diagnosed more than 14 days after puppy's arrival. 
Hereditary diseases diagnosed more than 10 years after puppy's arrival. 
Any health claims diagnosed more than one year after puppy's arrival if puppy is an English Bulldog. 
Any of the following conditions diagnosed at any time in an English Bulldog: Cherry Eye, Entropion, "loose hips", skin allergies, elongated soft palate, small trachea, stenotic nares, and other normal conditions for English Bulldogs. 
 
_Purchase Price_ – The "Purchase Price" of the puppy is simply the purchase price and does not include taxes, shipping, health certificate and veterinarian costs, shipping crate or any additional costs or expenses incurred or asserted by you.

_You wouldn’t believe the prices on some of these puppies!_
_
_
_A lot of the German Shepherds listed were touting “Champion Blood Lines”_


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wow, what a scam.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

There was a time when mail order catalogs offered dogs.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow that is so sad.  Of course there "reputable" breeders are actually puppy mills. I bet way too many people actual use this service and think it is an okay way to buy a puppy.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for showing people this, :crying: but you need to find better reads...:grin2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

middleofnowhere said:


> There was a time when mail order catalogs offered dogs.


and Sears catalogs had ponies in them too!


Lee


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s a generic broker who handles all breeds. It sounds like a puppy mill promoter. I would complain to the radio station. Ads like that just fuel anti breeder sentiment and false ideas about reputable breeders.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

It’s a flyby scam acting like a broker who was either a breeder/seller/shipper that has some inside experience using stolen references, puppy pictures and shippers websites. Been thru something like this in the past where we had the law involved in 2 states (they were THATgood). We use brokers for horses here and overseas. What’s the address/state, canyou look the address up on Google? Does it look like a breeding kennel? Look itup in the Better Business Bureau, What vet do they use? Are the vets legit? Town municipality/zone know about them, any complaints to the town about them-they have to come/ put the pups somewhere, Is the vet legit? What does AKC, UKC know about them? YOU MUST DEMAND TO SEE THE PARENTS OF THE PUPS, but don’t give thema time, just tell them you will show up when you are able to arrive in town and if they panic and say no-there’s your answer (most good breeders will be happy to work with you). pups parents must be listed winners at shows/training meritsmust be listed with trainers/club/AKC/UKC etc. WHOS WHO PEDIGREE/BREEDER and contact them without telling the broker. Or just stay with a well-known breeder and visit/take time off to pick up your pup (unless it’s across country) that’s a business to get into by retired flyers-safer/caring pet transporting-yes we cost a bit more but isn’t your pet is worth it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, this company has been in the media like Good Morning America touting it's wares. 
Talking about Online Puppy Scams!!!! :surprise:


Business Wire and a few other well knowns have done a cameo them!


A N D they advertise the below!!!!

*AKC Collaboration*
XXXXX is dedicated to promoting the health and well-being of all dogs, and as a part of that commitment, we are proudly authorized by the American Kennel Club (AKC) to provide each of our puppy parents with a special AKC registration package from XXXXXX. 


Here's one of the results that befell a family listed on 11/5/18:
_"I very upset with their service. They own their responsibility. I purchased a puppy from xxxxxx in September through financing with community finance company. But I didn't realize she was the most inexpensive puppy being sold on the list because she had a congenital health problem that the breeder may have known about. They told me the reason why my dog was so small was that she was the runt of the litter. I received the puppy at 8 weeks and was to get her second set of shots when she turned 12 weeks. She never made it to 12 weeks. I take her to a series of three different and they all could not find anything wrong with the dog besides something heredity. When I presented this information to xxxxxxx they did not want to own up to their responsibility and admit that they sold me an unhealthy puppy."_

on 11/19/18:
_"Horrible service. I flew to pickup my dog so it didn't have to fly underneath and xxxxxxx didn't follow thru and organize the pickup. Been at the dogs destination five days, pickup was Wednesday. Still no dog"_


_on 5/8/18:_
_"Paid $3000 for what was to be a pure breed toy poodle, but got a mix breed of some kind. Company will not refund money even after numerous pictures. I purchased what was to be 2 pure breed toy poodles from xxxxx but one of the puppies is a mix breed. Numerous phone calls having to leave them messages were not returned. I have sent daily emails with pictures of the dog showing he is not a poodle. The dog that is a pure poodle came with all the papers to get registered, but I cannot get the paperwork from them to register the mixed breed. I have requested a refund of my $3000 for the mix puppy but they refuse. They now have offered me half of my money back because they know the dog they sold is not what they advertised--"pure breed" from a "responsible breeder". I even agreed to have them just keep $500 for the mix and refund the remainder but they refuse. This is fraud."_


People are buying into this because of the advertising!
Sad....So VERY sad!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Can someone PM me the name of this outfit? I know it can't be posted publicly, because of the rules against breeder bashing.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

This is outrageous, and good morning america condones this? Thanks for posting, people like this need to be found out!

I think if one can praise or give a positive review of a breeder in public then to post a negative review in public would only be fair and balanced review. How does one get the real story if all they read is good?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

This is depressing. I looked up the GSD puppies. I can't believe the prices they are asking. One could easily buy from a reputable breeder. I feel bad for the buyers but even worse for the puppies.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sunsilver said:


> Can someone PM me the name of this outfit? I know it can't be posted publicly, because of the rules against breeder bashing.


Just copy the first sentence of their pitch and stick it in a search engine.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you. I have the name now.

None of the executives have dog experience, other than as pet owners. They are all about corporate marketing...surprise, surprise!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Can someone PM me the name of this outfit? I know it can't be posted publicly, because of the rules against breeder bashing.


Technically this isn’t a breeder, so posting a name would not be bashing a breeder. But I will do as suggested and put the text into Google.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I looked it up and it is a website and clearing house where breeders can advertise and sell their dogs. Based on their reviews, breeders self select and there are no quality guarantees. A good breeder left a bad review on a review site saying the breeder was scammed as well by the site. It gives brokers a bad reputation and is undeserved because there are some decent brokers if you know where to look.


----------

